

Steve Jobs Said He 'Finally Cracked' How To Make A Great Television - bengoism
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-television-steve-jobs-2011-10
Do you think Apple could pull off the release of a Television Set?
======
bengoism
Do you think Apple could pull off the release of a Television Set in the near
future?

